

This is a news website article about a scientific paper: Brilliant - Calamitous
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-scientist/2010/sep/24/1`

======
byoung2
The correct link:[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-
scientist/2010/sep...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-
scientist/2010/sep/24/1)

~~~
Calamitous
vvvrrrrrt. Thanks. I have no idea how that happened. :\ +1 fail for me.

